# Vision Spinner Ii



## gorfrepus (26/3/14)

Stumbled across this today and was wondering if any of our retailers will be bringing these to SA?







http://www.visionecig.com/vision-spinner-ii/62-vision-spinner-ii.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Great, me likes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/3/14)

quite like the silver and black

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

I will have these in soonish

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/3/14)

they are 1700mah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> they are 1700mah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Was wondering about that. Will be unbeatable as a Select Pro Starter Kit with the mPT3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

I will definitely be getting two of those for HRH when they land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Looks super.


----------



## 360twin (27/3/14)

Ooh, yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/5/14)

So where can one find 1 of these in SA? Any stock?


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> So where can one find 1 of these in SA? Any stock?



They have stock, not the new ones as in picture posted by Cape vapin supplies though: http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_VV Battery_1300mAh_BLACK??


----------



## Gizmo (6/5/14)

Okay, they constantly sold out with two of my suppliers. However I found a clone maker of it.. Unsure what to think really. I am worried about bringing in clones mind as well wait for the original dont you guys think?


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

At this price point I would rather buy the original @Gizmo

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gizmo (6/5/14)

Just so you guys know this is what the clones look like, Take note they have a rid line at the bottom where the originals don't


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Wonder what the price would be of the original vs the clone for the customer?


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

Another point Giz is that this is mainly a battery
For batteries its always better to get the original.

My experience with the version 1 has been superb. The battery kicks nicely and lasts long. That is the point of this device in my view. Its the quality of the battery. So I personally would not touch the clone and rather go with the original, given my positive experience of the 1st version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/5/14)

Same here, I currently have a spinner I and would want to buy the original spinner II if/when it becomes available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/14)

Silver said:


> Another point Giz is that this is mainly a battery
> For batteries its always better to get the original.
> 
> My experience with the version 1 has been superb. The battery kicks nicely and lasts long. That is the point of this device in my view. Its the quality of the battery. So I personally would not touch the clone and rather go with the original, given my positive experience of the 1st version





Snape of Vape said:


> Same here, I currently have a spinner I and would want to buy the original spinner II if/when it becomes available.


Same here, Version 1 is a workhorse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (7/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just so you guys know this is what the clones look like, ...



Wow! I think 'clone' is far too kind a term for something like this - how would a slightly unwary buyer (or retailer for that matter) know if he was getting the real article, if they go to this length to imitate it? Doesn't China have any sort of copyright infringement laws?

This sort of thing seems rife in the industry - I've seen RiP Trippers have a go at this, and while I find his demeanor somewhat irritating, I had to agree with his viewpoint. I have no objection to buying a 'clone' of some article if no attempt has been made to make it look genuine, you at least know what you are getting (even though this practice is somewhat dubious).

But when the original is copied right down to the inclusion of the original manufacturer's name, I draw the line (I was keen on a Kayfun clone from Slowtech until I saw the 'SvoeMesto' trademark on it). This hurts the original manufacturer both in terms of lost sales and an undeserved bad reputation when the clone's quality is not up to scratch. In the end, everyone loses.

I'm not suggesting that we should only buy genuine products, particularly when there is such a huge price difference between clones and real ones, but blatant attempts at deceit like this should be resisted - if clone manufacturers realised that using false labels would result in fewer sales, they would hopefully stop doing this. Somewhat idealistic I know, but if enough people adopted this attitude, this would happen.

(end of rant)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/5/14)

I agree with you on the issue of copying the logo from the original. That is really not cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

Got mine  
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/51147

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

Got mine too, from eciggies.co.za. It is pretty, and it kicks like mule.


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

@Wayne I have been using solely this battery for the last two days and it's awesome! Which one did you get? Silver seemed to go better with my tanks. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek (14/5/14)

Got mine too today ! Bit pricey but great for stealth vaping !


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Wayne I have been using solely this battery for the last two days and it's awesome! Which one did you get? Silver seemed to go better with my tanks.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk



@Snape of Vape got one of each, Black and Silver, could not help myself, they both look so good.

I and really enjoying them with my aerotank, only small thing about it, is that even with the plinth fitted, it still has a step at the top of the battery, but on second thought, with the overall look of the mod it actually looks good.


----------

